# Another shed bites the dust



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Roof preperations




















Roof is done with Silver-brite from SW













During on the front










Front is getting there - doors (repainted) and letters back up soon - then the sides.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking good. One bright roof there. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like that roof spray job.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

We have done several buildings with silver brite and everyone looks fantastic when done. Only caveat would be going over heavy rust is not a good idea.:thumbup:


----------

